# More "tails mod" questions: Threeverb this time



## Stelloh42 (Sep 18, 2020)

Does anyone know if the Pythagoras board (specifically one with the Threeverb EEPROM) would be modifiable for reverb trails? Just curious because I'd really like to build one but I'm also a sloppy guitar player so I really don't like true bypass time effects that jarringly halt repeats/reverberation...

thanks in advance for any advice you all can shed on this topic. Everyone here has been super helpful and not at all condescending so far!

-Chris


----------



## RobinMallard (Oct 23, 2020)

I’m interested in tails on FV-1 based boards as well! 

I’ve seen a couple ideas:

One is to wire the jacks to the board and replace the coupling cap before the chip with the stomp switch (and coupling caps on the input and output of the switch) - as in https://www.madbeanpedals.com/forum...b7de0ded09492&topic=27601.msg267298#msg267298.

Another is to just have the output go to the jack rather than they stomp switch (or have that on a toggle) as in https://pcbguitarmania.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/08/Octopus-Multi-FV-1-Platform.pdf.

And finally, I would think that the general idea of the fuzz dog pt2399 trails daughter board would work as well, since it’s similar to the first idea here.

I’d love to know what might work best or if there are better ways to achieve this!


----------



## Stelloh42 (Oct 23, 2020)

RobinMallard said:


> I’m interested in tails on FV-1 based boards as well!
> 
> I’ve seen a couple ideas:
> 
> ...


I know it can be done. The SLÖ by Walrus is FV-1-based and it is definitely a "trails" reverb. In fact - one of the only complaints about it is that it introduces line noise in bypass if you have it set to sound crazy dirty and modulated.

I purchased a couple tails mod boards from Fuzzdog and am going to try it with a dark rift board first and see how it goes. Unfortunately - I did not get the switchable one, so if I do manage to build it correctly, line noise will be an issue even in bypass, since that delay sounds best when it is dialed in with a comparable amount of weirdness in the repeats.

I all ready have a built pythagoras board that I just need to get a threeverb programmed chip for and I'll probably try it with a fuzz dog board as well - since I do have two of them.

every fuckup I have made in this building pedals process has been a learning experience, so I will most likely say something about it here, whether I succeed or not!

-Chris


----------

